# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Неприятно готовить на кухне.

## Яна С.

Примите мои поклоны пожалуйста. Я к Вам обращаюсь с не очень приятным вопросом, но он меня волнует,  и я не знаю как поступить. Дело в том,  что живем мы в старом доме и мебель старая, появились тараканы, ночью караулю ловлю пластиковым стаканчиком и днем выпускаю на улицу. Правильно ли я делаю?  Меня мучают мысли что пока моя семья и маленькая дочка спят,  тараканы ползают неизвестно где по нашей кухне. Я все убираю чисто, но я брезгливая и это все очень портит настроение и во время готовки сложно не вспоминать о тараканах,  я думаю о них наверно даже больше чем о Кришне, мне неприятно на этой кухне, где все старое. Как правильно будет поступить, смириться и стараться не думать о тараканах и не прилагать усилий сделать ремонт, купить все новое чтобы проще было содержать в чистоте, чтобы не было щелей, или все- таки сделать все возможное чтобы сделать ремонт, а тараканов потравить средством? Правильно ли мне обращаться в этот раздел, или написать в другой?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Примите мои поклоны пожалуйста. Я к Вам обращаюсь с не очень приятным вопросом, но он меня волнует,  и я не знаю как поступить. Дело в том,  что живем мы в старом доме и мебель старая, появились тараканы, ночью караулю ловлю пластиковым стаканчиком и днем выпускаю на улицу. Правильно ли я делаю?  Меня мучают мысли что пока моя семья и маленькая дочка спят,  тараканы ползают неизвестно где по нашей кухне. Я все убираю чисто, но я брезгливая и это все очень портит настроение и во время готовки сложно не вспоминать о тараканах,  я думаю о них наверно даже больше чем о Кришне, мне неприятно на этой кухне, где все старое. Как правильно будет поступить, смириться и стараться не думать о тараканах и не прилагать усилий сделать ремонт, купить все новое чтобы проще было содержать в чистоте, чтобы не было щелей, или все- таки сделать все возможное чтобы сделать ремонт, а тараканов потравить средством? Правильно ли мне обращаться в этот раздел, или написать в другой?


Несомненно чистота на кухне важна как для сознания, так и для тела. Очень хорошо, что вас это беспокоит. Осталось всей семьёй применить принцип практичности и решить, что вы можете сделать в зависимости от ваших возможностей. Лучше всего сделать капитальный ремонт, так как частичное очищение может не приводить к нужному результату. Очистить только кухню - это всё равно, что помыть четверть тарелки. Но для начала делайте то, что можете. Тараканы не любят чистоту. Так что чем чище у вас будет на кухне, чем новее будет мебель, тем меньше будет тараканов. Но если они уже захватили ваш дом, то, к сожалению - это уже война, а на войне, как на войне... без сентиментов...

----------

